

Times Online Obituary for Robin Milner - mark_h
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/obituaries/article7081867.ece

======
imajes
It's a shame that the Times couldn't get a peer or well, someone who knows
technology to write this obit:

"Three of his major contributions were known as LCF, ML and CCS. LCF — or
Logic for Computable Functions — was a reasoning tool that helped programmers
to prove that their programs were correct. ML was a new programming language
whose features are widely used in modern computer languages, _including
Microsoft’s groundbreaking new language F Sharp. Millions of computers all
over the world will use this language when they are next upgraded by
Microsoft._ CCS was a pioneering, simple algebraic approach to describing how
concurrent processes interact. It has been widely used in hardware
verification."

Not sure that an obit is normally the place for a product placement.

~~~
mark_h
I cringed a little at that too -- still, if F# gets a significant number of
working programmers using an ML variant it would have some claim on being
ground-breaking.

